

Important BufferBox Update - aren55555
http://blog.bufferbox.com/2014/02/important-bufferbox-update.html

======
teraflop
This is common enough that there's a blog devoted to it:
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

------
n00shie
I am very disappointed to see this. I have been using BufferBox since the
beginning, and it provided immense convenience for both myself, and all of my
friends who used the service as well. I was worried that something like this
would have happened when they were acquired by Google, and now it has :(

~~~
matkam
Any alternatives out there?

~~~
ycnewbie
In San Francisco, there's Swapbox. Don't know about in Canada

------
jhess2991
Billion $ company buys an awesome product -> Billion $ company shuts down the
awesome product.

Typical day. Nothing to see here. Move on.

~~~
nathancahill
Is there a way (outside of founder stubbornness) to reverse this norm? It's a
pity that this has become the trend.

~~~
paddy_m
Pay for products. Use companies that have a real business model.

~~~
jonny_eh
Was BufferBox free? I thought they charged $.

~~~
mcpherrinm
Ostensibly they did, but early on they had so many coupon codes and promotions
that I never once actually paid for it. And then it went free for a year after
the Google acquisition.

------
mjn
Huh, I only hear of them as they're shutting down; I've wanted something like
this in the past. Interestingly the German and Danish postal services have
been offering such a service for a while, partly out of a desire to reduce
their delivery costs (it reduces the number of packages that have to be lugged
out to individual doors).

Germany:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packstation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packstation)

Denmark:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&pre...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fda.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FPakkeboksen)

------
georgewfraser
There's still swapbox, growing fast.

------
dabit
Is this Whatsapp's future? Stay tuned.

~~~
Edmond
Probably not... way too many users. I think fb would take a lesson from
Instagram and leave WhatsApp relatively independent. Besides, only an insane
person would pay $19 billion for a company just to shut it down :)

------
plumeria
$37 million dollars to waste...

~~~
brianbreslin
well I am assuming that google saw some strategic reason for spending that $.

